# 15 second and 15 minute rules



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought the 15 minute rule was for food dropped on the floor....


----------



## Domo (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The 15-minute rule for getting things done*



David Baxter said:


> I thought the 15 minute rule was for food dropped on the floor....


 
:lol: I think that is meant to be 15 _seconds_


----------



## Daniel (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The 15-minute rule for getting things done*

I guess the further north one is from the equator, the more time you have left.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The 15-minute rule for getting things done*

That and the fact that we've eradicated vermin, insects, and bacteria here in Canada by passing a law against them. We still allow terrorists and criminals in as refugees though.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The 15-minute rule for getting things done*



David Baxter said:


> We still allow terrorists and criminals in as refugees though.


 
Only because they ask to come to us after spending time in the US....  (we just feel sorry for them).   So, we throw in free education and healthcare...We're 'nice' that way.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 20, 2010)

Threadjacking, split from http://forum.psychlinks.ca/resource...e-15-minute-rule-for-getting-things-done.html


----------



## Banned (Mar 20, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> I thought the 15 minute rule was for food dropped on the floor....


 
Maybe that was in your day, but now it's the five second rule.  Anything picked up within five seconds is edible.  After that, forget it.

Geez...15 minutes?  That's long enough for a colony of ants to come along and take it away.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 20, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Maybe that was in your day, but now it's the five second rule.  Anything picked up within five seconds is edible.  After that, forget it.
> 
> Geez...15 minutes?  That's long enough for a colony of ants to come along and take it away.


 
Hint: Mop, broom, vacuum cleaner, and ant traps.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 20, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Geez...15 minutes?  That's long enough for a colony of ants to come along and take it away.



:lol: I died laughing. :lol:


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

If you were at my brother's house, his dog would have snapped up any morsel mid air! None of this 15 second business :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL. My dog, Buddy, is like that too. You have to watch your fingers too.  I think he could make a good snack out of them.


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

:lol: Cheddar is quite gentle when she takes food actually, however when she brings a toy to you to play with, she really loves to 'accidentally' have a little nibble on your hands.  

She really isn't fooling anyone though!

My brother was going to call their dog Buddy  It is a good name.


----------

